# Stila Loves Barbie All Doll'd Up palettes - pics + swatches



## Blushbaby (Oct 7, 2009)

I thought there'd be a thread up already but there's not so I thought I'd share.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG!!! I love this palette. Everything about it. The color payoff, the texture, everything...I have used this everyday since I bought it.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Oct 13, 2009)

I swatched it at my Ulta yesterday. I was very impressed with the texture and color pigmentation on these eyeshadows. Will be buying the palatte later.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 13, 2009)

You will not be sorry. I love it so much, and I'm not really an eyeshadow gal. Lippies are my thing


----------



## minni4bebe (Oct 13, 2009)

This palette is AWESOME! The colors are silky, easily blended and vibrant. & 12 shades for $28 is unbeatable!


----------



## bellydancer (Nov 22, 2009)

I have this palette too and I love it, I'm not into stila but this barbie palette has good color pay off.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought this palette today! It just launched in my country. The eyeshadows are pigmented and smooth. Any ideas on how to wear the colours? Are the three colours in one pan to be worn together?


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh wow, Was this limited edition??? I was at Sephora the other day and didn't see it. The colors are great!!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Veela* 

 
_Oh wow, Was this limited edition??? I was at Sephora the other day and didn't see it. The colors are great!!_

 
It was limited edition around August/September.


----------



## longhornlayla (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Veela* 

 
_Oh wow, Was this limited edition??? I was at Sephora the other day and didn't see it. The colors are great!!_

 
If you really want this palette, you can try beauty.com and search for bold beauty palette (same eyeshadows, different cover).  They claim to have it in stock and it let me add to my cart but I didn't go all the way through the check out process since I have one already.  Hopefully they do actually have it and I'm not leading you astray.


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *longhornlayla* 

 
_If you really want this palette, you can try beauty.com and search for bold beauty palette (same eyeshadows, different cover).  They claim to have it in stock and it let me add to my cart but I didn't go all the way through the check out process since I have one already.  Hopefully they do actually have it and I'm not leading you astray._

 
Thank you!!! I'm going to look for it!! =)


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys! I loved this collection. I know this may be a little late but here is my video review on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - All Doll'd Up- Barbie Loves Stila


----------



## darae (Apr 4, 2010)

ooooohh how i regret not purchasing this. i kept debating between getting it and decided against it. *smacks forehead* gosh, those colors are fabulous and you seriously get a lot of diff. colors for the price.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 4, 2010)

I got this palette not too long ago from Zappos and I didn't like it. The colors looked really good on my hand and the setup is super alluring, but the shadow quality wasn't a hit for me. I passed it to a friend.


----------



## Ange1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I got this palette not too long ago from Zappos and I didn't like it. The colors looked really good on my hand and the setup is super alluring, but the shadow quality wasn't a hit for me. I passed it to a friend._

 
Wow really?!?!??!?!? I have to stop myself from using it everyday, so I can use my MAC shadows!!! I love it so much! Uber soft and pigmented!


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 13, 2010)

I love this palette, but more for the quality of the shadows rather than the colours.  I don't love any of the colours, I don't think they're very unique, but the quality makes up for it.  Great for travel too, because you can easily do many different day and night looks.  Very versatile and high-quality palette IMO.


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks for the swatches!  i think i need to hunt this down, it sold out so fast =(


----------

